# الهاتف الصوتي



## سلام العالم (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*الهاتف الصوتي جهاز اتصال يعمل فقط بالقدرة الصوتية التي فيه. فالمعروف أن الهواتف العادية، كمعظم أجهزة الاتصال، تعمل بالقدرة الكهربائية التي تمدها بطاريات أو أسلاك كهربائية. أما أجهزة الهاتف الصوتية فلا تُزوَّد بأي مصدر خارجي للقدرة غير تلك التي تولدها الموجات الصوتية.

يتألف جهاز الهاتف الصوتي من جهازين متماثلين أو أكثر متصلين بأسلاك. ويتألف كل جهاز من طبلة فلزية، ومغنطيس دائم المغنطة يحيطه ملف سلكي. يكون المغنطيس على مقربة من الطبلة، وهذا يشكل نوعًا من الميكروفون. وعندما يتكلم أحد به، يسبِّب صوتُه موجات صوتية تهُز الطبلة الفلزية. ويقوم الملفْ المغنطيسي بتحويل تلك الموجات الصوتية إلى نبضات كهربائية تمر عبر الأسلاك إلى جهاز الهاتف على الطرف الآخر من نظام الاتصال، حيث تُمرِّر الملفات والمغانط الذبذبات الكهربائية إلى طبلات الاستماع، مُسبِّبة اهتزازات تَظْهر على شكل صوت.

ويمكن استعمال أجهزة الهاتف الصوتي لمسافات قصيرة نسبيًا لا تتجاوز عادة 25كم. ونظرًا لعدم استعمال أجهزة تضخيم الصوت في مثل تلك الاتصالات، فإن على المتحدث أن يتكلم بصوت عال وعلى مقرُبة من الجهاز. وتمتاز أجهزة الهاتف الصوتية بالمتانة والثقة ورخَص التكاليف.
*


*وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه*​ 

*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*أخيكم سلام العالم*
*يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة*​


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلام العالم (4 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 



المتوكلة على الله قال:


> شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات
> بارك الله فيك


 

*​جزآكم الله خيراً أختي الفاضلة ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​​*


----------



## ميسم الحمداني (24 أكتوبر 2007)

معلومات جميلة اشكرك


----------



## سلام العالم (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 




ميسم الحمداني قال:


> معلومات جميلة اشكرك


 

جزآكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​
 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## عبد الحميد الرشود (6 أغسطس 2008)

معلومات قيمه تشكر على المجهود


----------



## سلام العالم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​



عبد الحميد الرشود قال:


> معلومات قيمه تشكر على المجهود


 

جزآكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------

